# 0193100



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2005)

:evil: auch bei uns im Büro ruft seit gestern ständig eine 0193100 an.
Es ist ätzend - wir sind eine Firma - kann man gar nichts dagegen unternehmen?


----------



## Reducal (12 Juli 2005)

Meggy schrieb:
			
		

> :evil: auch bei uns im Büro ruft seit gestern ständig eine 0193100 an.


Die Nummer ist die Kurzmitteilungszentrale der T-Com für SMS im Festnetz. Irgend jemand hat (womöglich aus Versehen) eine SMS an eine Eurer Nebenstellen geschickt. Da die Telefone wahrscheinlich (evtl auch durch Filter der Telefonanlage) keine SMS empfangen können, versucht die Technologie Euch über den Empfang der Nachricht zu informieren.
Was mir dabei auffällt, ist, dass die Nachricht eigentlich bei Empfang "vorgelesen" wird. Also warum sollte man immmer wieder eine Benachrichtigung erhalten, wo man (durch Abheben des Telefonhörers) ja bereits davon Kenntnis hat - liegt hier ein Fehler bei der T-Com vor?



			
				Meggy schrieb:
			
		

> ...kann man gar nichts dagegen unternehmen?


Bei der T-Com auf Fehler hin prüfen lassen: 08003302000!


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Juli 2005)

siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=87966
da wurde diese Nummer schon mal besprochen 

[noparse]http://www.telefaq.de/dies-und-das.html[/noparse]
http://www.telefaq.de/optionen.html#sms-mms


> SMS/MMS - im Festnetz über das T-Com-Zentrum
> SMS im Festnetz
> 
> Der Short Message Service der T-Com wird über das SMS-Center (SMSC, Gateway) mit der Zugangs-Rufnummer 0193010 abgewickelt. Zunächst muss einmalig zur Registrierung eine Anmelde-SMS an das SMS-Zentrum geschickt werden (bei ISDN für jede gewünschte MSN). Voraussetzung für den Empfang der SMS als Textnachricht ist das Leistungsmerkmal Rufnummern-Anzeige (CLIP) am eigenen Anschluss, damit das SMS-fähige Endgerät eine eingehende SMS als solche erkennen kann *(anhand der dabei übermittelten Rufnummer 01930100 des T-Com-Zentrums).*


cp


----------



## drboe (12 Juli 2005)

Meggy schrieb:
			
		

> :evil: auch bei uns im Büro ruft seit gestern ständig eine 0193100 an.
> Es ist ätzend - wir sind eine Firma - kann man gar nichts dagegen unternehmen?


Doch: bei der Telekom diesen "Service" sperren lassen. Er hat offenbar erheblich Fehler. Vor einigen Monaten hat nachweislich eine einzige fälschlich an die private Festnetznummer adressierte SMS zu einem wahren Telefonterror durch die Mitteilungszentrale der Telekom geführt. Beim ersten Mal wurde der Inhalt der Nachricht noch vorgelesen. Im Anschluß dann nie wieder. Dennoch wurde teils "rund um die Uhr" angerufen und erklärt, das eine SMS vorläge; die war dann immer ohne Inhalt aber angeblich vom gleichen, mir bekannten Sender, der mir versicherte, er hätte sich lediglich einmal im Adressbuch des Mobiltelefons geirrt. Ich habe dann bei der Störungsstelle angerufen. Dort wurde mir erklärt, dass es tatsächlich zu solchen Fehler kommen kann, was mich zu der Frage veranlaßte, wie man ein solches Schrottprodukt denn überhaupt anbieten könne. Egal wie: um Sperre gebeten, die nach einem Kontrollruf durch einen Techniker eingerichtet wurde. Seitdem ist Ruhe.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Unregistriert (27 März 2007)

*Aw: 0193100*

Hallo, diese Nummern sind verboten und es gab auch schon gerichtsurteile dagegen.

bei mir privat ruft in letzter zeit häufig diese Nummer an.

ich habe sie nun sperren lassen.

Ein Rückruf an diese Nummer würde mich minimal 20 euro kosten Darauf spekulieren diese Leute anscheinend.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2007)

*Aw: 0193100*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo, diese Nummern sind verboten und es gab auch schon gerichtsurteile dagegen.


Unfug , 0190 ist verboten 0191-0199 sind  nach wie vor erlaubt
http://www.teltarif.de/i/sonderrufnummern.html


Reducal schrieb:


> Die Nummer ist die Kurzmitteilungszentrale der T-Com für SMS im Festnetz. Irgend jemand hat (womöglich aus Versehen) eine SMS an eine Eurer Nebenstellen geschickt. Da die Telefone wahrscheinlich (evtl auch durch Filter der Telefonanlage) keine SMS empfangen können, versucht die Technologie Euch über den Empfang der Nachricht zu informieren.





Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ein Rückruf an diese Nummer würde mich minimal 20 euro kosten Darauf spekulieren diese Leute anscheinend.


dito Unfug, siehe oben
demnächst  genauer lesen, Gehirn einschalten, dann posten

was mich etwas irritiert, nach dem neuen TKG dürfte die Nummer nicht angezeigt werden. 
http://www.bgblportal.de/BGBL/bgbl1f/bgbl107s0106.pdf


			
				§66i schrieb:
			
		

> "Weder als Rufnummer des Anrufers noch als zusätzliche Rufnummer darf eine deutsche Rufnummer für Auskunftsdienste, Kurzwahldienste, Massenverkehrsdienste, Neuartige Dienste oder Premium-Dienste übermittelt werden. Andere  an der Verbindung beteiligte Anbieter dürfen
> übermittelte Rufnumern nicht verändern "


worunter fällt  diese  	019-Gasse?


----------



## Reducal (27 März 2007)

*Aw: 0193100*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> worunter fällt  diese      019-Gasse?


0191-0193er Nummern sind doch Nummern für Datenverbindungen, deshalb dürfen die ja auch nicht für klassische Mehrwertdienste verwendet werden.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2007)

*Aw: 0193100*



Reducal schrieb:


> 0191-0193er Nummern sind doch Nummern für Datenverbindungen, deshalb dürfen die ja auch nicht für klassische Mehrwertdienste verwendet werden.


das ist klar, aber darf so eine Nummer nach dem neuen TKG  angezeigt werden oder nicht? 
Gäbe es die 0190 noch, dürfte sie eindeutig nicht angezeigt werden, was ist aber mit 0191,2,3 usw  ?


----------



## Unregistriert (15 März 2009)

*Aw: 0193100*

Seit freitag geht gluht bei mir das telefon, es geht im 30 min takt und immer mit der selben nummer 01930100 es kotzt mich so langsam an da es total nervt!!! Ich will auch nicht abnehmen da man ja nie weiß ob man dann ja schon etwas bezahlen muß oder nicht, bin da immer ein wenig vorsichtig, habe die anderen antworten gelesen aber ich habe bis jetzt noch keinen erfolg gehabt bei der telecom. die wimmwln einen nur ab. so langsam weiß ich nicht mehr weiter. giebt es nicht irgend eine andere erfolgreiche lösung für mein problem??? wenn jemand eine antwort parat hat wüde ich mich sehr freuen!!!


----------



## webwatcher (15 März 2009)

*Aw: 0193100*

Lies den Thread von vorn speziell dieses Posting
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...nste-und-dialer/36433-0193100.html#post105244

*Nur *die Telekom kann das Problem lösen, also nicht abwimmeln lassen


----------

